# Questions about Hangetsu breathing



## ThatOneCanadian (Jun 3, 2021)

(My apologies if this thread double-posted. There was a glitch on my end).

Hi, everyone!

Recently I learned the kata Hangetsu. Previously I was only familiar with Seishan, the Tang Soo Do version of the kata, which has a very heavy emphasis on kime as well as stance transitions. However, I am trying to adjust to the Shotokan version which, from what I have been told, is performed a lot more differently. I have read about a special breathing technique performed during the first few movements, and I have some questions about this:

1.) Should the breathing during these movements be soft? Or should it be the same type of breathing that occurs in Goju-Ryu's Sanchin? Or is it somewhere in between?
2.) Specifically what muscles should be contracted and in what order during these movements? Am I supposed to sink/rotate my hips in any way during these movements or do the hips remain stationary?
3.) How does the transition between stances factor into the breathing+contraction of the muscles?
4.) After the first segment of the kata (going down the floor the first time), do I continue to breathe/contract in any particular way or should I do it normally from that point onward? In the case of the former, do I only continue to do this type of breathing during slow movements or during hard movements as well?
5.) How slowly should each movement be performed, in terms of how many seconds?

My dojo is affiliated with WKF so I have learned that version of the kata, but any answers from members of JKA/SKIF/etc would be more than welcome as well!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 4, 2021)

I am not familiar with the kata you describe, but my first suggestion in situations like this would be to ask your sensei.  He or she would know how they want you to perform the kata and what type of breathing to do.

In Isshinryu, we do what we call ibuki breathing in Sanchin kata.  However, not all Isshinryu karate dojos teach it that way, and it would be wrong of me to suggest how anyone should properly perform the kata who was not a student in the dojo where I train and help teach.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 5, 2021)

Love the kata Hangetsu... I only learned it few months ago, but not from my old primary style, so not 100% wellversed in it. I have a feeling that the breathing isn't really hard ibuki breathing, but not super soft, like you said somewhere inbetween.

Some nuggets I gained from the session we covered:

I learned it with the hips keeping the position and twisting the torso to the front (during those first three slow uchi uke gyaku tsuki parts). Almost like creating and torquing a spring, like twisting both ends of a spring in opposite directions and tightening it. Should feel springlike. So hips staying on a bit of an angle (but torso stretches to the front).

And that hangetsu dachi is about a feeling of really wrapping your body around the centre axis, it's a very stable yet still mobile stance.

Don't know if that helps, but take it with a grain of salt as this is what I have gleaned from it and was taught. Would definitely clarify with your Sensei. It's a wonderful kata


----------



## letsplaygames (Jun 5, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> (My apologies if this thread double-posted. There was a glitch on my end).
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> 
> ...


Should be natural and based around the hara/tanden. On the Age uke and step,  breath in and direct your breath down to your abdomen.  On the Zuki tighten your abdomen, breath out and focus the Zuki culminating in kime.  Focus on the stance... tension is in the ankles and thighs (not the knees,) 

that is a deep kata... teaching a lot of advance principles, wicked nasty attacks.  Very  offensive overall.... 

One of my favorites


----------

